#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Malaysia...in search of bacon

## Nawty

Well, the intrepid adventurers have returned.....11 days in Malaysia....4 days in Pooket....6 days on Koh Kai.....planes, buses, cars, long tail boats, speed boats, ferries, pickups, canoes, walking goddamn miles and all the troubles along the way.

We searched everywhere in Kuala Lumpur for the twin towers...could only find one.



I did find religion along the way however...more on that later.

In fact all of it later.....several and possibly a dozen installments.

Photos...many photos, some outstanding, some temples....just so BobsKnob will read it.

Speaking of awesome photos, if I put all my pics up....I want an assurance that I can use them in any future competition. Not fair otherwise, that rule needs to be abolished.....Can I get that assurance before I start ?????

So stay tuned...this station.....soon....next week probably.....it takes time to write a masterpiece.


Oh....and a coupla nice new pics of my wifes arse..

----------


## Mid

bacon is available in Penang ................ :Smile:

----------


## mobs00

> Oh....and a coupla nice new pics of my wifes arse..



The suspense is killing me............

----------


## jandajoy

> Oh....and a coupla nice new pics of my wifes arse.. Nawty is offline Add to Nawty's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote


Good Man  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Come on..... Get out of your box and post................

----------


## Nawty

I will say one thing....I have more animal pics than Mobs did on his epic jungle treks.

Oh look....an elephant footprint.....oh look and gaur turd...oh look a footprint of a big animal.....oh look a pig bathed here just hours ago....

While others take photos of temples and footprints....I throw out the bait to attract sharks and wait for the action shot.

----------


## Nawty

Oh and the wifes arse looks good still.

In fact I have a really nice underwater camel toe shot....but just not right for public display.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> but just not right for public display.


Sounds perfect for public display to me.

----------


## Thai Pom

^seconded....

----------


## Nawty

So how about the 'photo competition' clause ??

And can someone tell me how to 'imbed' a you tube video....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Just cut n paste the URL. YouTube vids don't work in every area of the forum though.

And it's 'embed'.

----------


## panama hat

Can get bacon anywhere, realy . . . not in halal places, of course.  Every supermarket has a non-halal meats section as well. 

So, 11 days and you don't call, you don't write . . . I should red you for that

----------


## Happyman

Deli in Hok Choon supermarket on Jalan Ampang sells the best bacon in the known world!!!

----------


## kingwilly

what the hell is this thread about?

----------


## mobs00

^ What he said.

----------


## panama hat

Dear me . . . read the title . . . Clearly it is about grocery shopping in KL

----------


## Nawty

So why not one fcuking hotel had bacon for breakfast.....fcukers.

How sad to have to eat eggs and ....'chicken sausages'.....or eggs and 'beef bacon' that looks like over broiled dogs rumps......disgusting it was.

PH....I left a hint in the Malaysia thread for you to send details if ya wanted....me no call, no write......cos me not have those basic details to do the call or write.

Anyway....did not want to embarrass you by staring at my wifes arse all the time.....and getting caught.

----------


## panama hat

Damn, didn't look in the section - could have pm'd me . . . 

I'm not an arse man . . . partial to ankles, calves (human) and boobs.

Next time

----------


## Nawty

So here we go.off to the water park capital of the worldMalaysia.

Here are some shots from KL.

Nice town, I love the cities where you can sit on the sidewalk and have lunch, dinner, coffee and not be drenched in smog, noise or sewage smells.

What I want to know is why are things so much cheaper in Malaysia than Bkk.for fcuks sake it is the same land mass, connected, yet divided by only a land border. So then why are so many things so much cheaper.

For example, we brought back with us 5 x 2 litre bottles of Ribena..not only has ribena not been available at all here until recently, it is 370b per litre.in KL it was 120b. The little vacuum sealed type packets were 23/24 baht and here I saw them recently for the first time and they are 65b.

Chocolate, we bought the large blocks of hazelnut and cashew nut and almond for 69b and here they are 110bwe bought back 15 blocksnearly all goneand 6 bottles of zit cream.

Also makeup the missus said was at least half price of Bkk..WTF is going on in this country.

Anyway, here is the first instalment.KL was pretty tame, had dinner at an Italian restaurant with a friend who rode up for the formula1 bike grad prix from Singapore..225kph at one stage he said he was hooting along at..idiot..bloody expensive, but only a little I guess compared to a Bkk Italian restaurant.

More interesting segments to come with Sunway Lagoon, Taman Negara, Genting Highlands, Pooket and the Marriot resortfor freeand Koh Hai in the rainy season.

Lotsa arabs around town, especially at Sunway Lagoon, more arabs here than I have seen in Bumrungrad.....this lass had an interesting matching cowboy hat...look a bit like cousin IT in black from the Adams family....and a bit of Mortisha thrown in...



Here is thye twin towers in all their night time glory. I got setup with my tripod in the middle of this lake on a fountain or some kind of island area. Kept hearing whistles in the background, to busy trying to setup this new fangled photo taking camera and stuff.

Turns out it was security as I saw them chase off 3 other potential photographers while I was taking pics.but as I ignored them I guess they figured stooopid firkin tourist deaf or something, so they left me alone. Nice being an ignorant tourist sometimes.

 




Here are some strange Indian temple thingys I found on the walk back to the hotel after taking the tower pics,,,thought BobsKnob would like em. Getting a taxi in KL is not so easy.

 



And last and just thrown in as an after thought is my wifes arse in KL.

----------


## jandajoy

very nice photos mate. Those tower shots are stunning.


Oh and the ares shot would be a contender, you know where. Very nice. :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> Lotsa arabs around town, especially at Sunway Lagoon, more arabs here than I have seen in Bumrungrad.


Malaysia is a favored tourism destination for Gulf Arabs, very successful campaigns to get them here . . . much to the chagrin of the locals and the hotels . . . people here can't stand them

Nice to see some positive comments about Malaysia.  It has its negatives for sure, but the positives outweigh.

Nice photos

----------


## Frankenstein

Malaysia is not bad, my main gripe is that the locals need to learn how to queue. Thailand isn't the best country for queuing but still seems miles ahead of its neighbour. Bloody annoying.

----------


## Nawty

I found the people far more helpful and genuinely smiling than I do in Los.

Many people just helped out for the sake of helping with many different things.

This Land Of Smiles hogwash is the biggest scam by any country in the world since...since...well maybe the current financial crisis.

More to come...just finished Sunway Lagoon, so shall post it later or tomorrow.

More arse...and not just mine....nice little Malay girl.

----------


## panama hat

> my main gripe is that the locals need to learn how to queue


A stern look or a comment about where the end of the line is does wonders




> I found the people far more helpful and genuinely smiling than I do in Los.


Yes, that is a very nice attribute




> This Land Of Smiles hogwash is the biggest scam


I've been saying that for years




> More arse...and not just mine....nice little Malay girl.


I hope she is over 12 . . . the Malay women certainly do have the advantage over the Chinese in the arse and boob department . . . the Indians can play in that league as well

----------


## Nawty

Certainly over 12, looked around 18/19.

Wish I could have taken a pic of the arab muslim babe in black with the come fcuk me eyes....she was stunning......i think.

----------


## sunsetter

> my wifes arse in KL.


you should get that over where it belongs mate  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

did already....kinda.

----------


## Frankenstein

> Originally Posted by *Frankenstein* 
> _my main gripe is that the locals need to learn how to queue_
>     A stern look or a comment about where the end of the line is does wonders


I am sure the stern look works well on people who are actually aware of other people's existence. The ones I ran into didn't seem to be. 

As for the 'end of the line' comment I had that thrown at me after 40 or so fat little Bhumiputras and Chinese blue-hair ladies in turqoise and pink had sneaked in front of me and I tried to reclaim my position. 

They can choke on their dried guppies for all I care. 

To be fair, the locals in Sarawak are nicer though, completely different feeling there.

----------


## boatboy

> And last and just thrown in as an after thought is my wifes arse in KL.


 
Thanks for that :Smile:

----------


## Muadib

^Second that...  :dito: 

Greens on the way!!!

----------


## Nawty

Cheers, nice to have ones report on the travel details, information and happenings along the way appreciated.

----------


## panama hat

Travel report?

----------


## Jools

Maybe you should have had brekkie in Chinatown. Bound to be lots of pork served there.

----------

